# 566 as first road bike.. a few Q's



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Fist post here, and yes I did some searching first too.:thumbsup: 

First a little background: I'm looking to get a road bike soon. This would be a first road bike for me. I've ridden a bike since I was a kid but only recently started mountain biking more frequently (within the last few years). My biggest problem with mtb is that I'm not all that close to any trails. Any dirt riding involves me driving 20-30 minutes each way. I have been riding my mtb more on the road just for the sake of riding but I've come to the conclusion that a road bike would make sense for me.

So I've been hitting up the LBS in the area. I've been able to test ride Treks, Specialized, Cannondales, and Look road bikes. As of now I'm really leaning toward the 566, I like the ride and it fits me well. So here are some Q's. 

1. Rider weight: I noticed on Look's website that rider weight is limited to 220.5 lbs. I weigh 215 and I'm a bit concerned by this. I am wondering if there are any other 566 owners out there in this same situation. If so, what are your experiences with durability?

2. Warranty?: I've never owned a Look bike before. When warranty issues arise, how does Look handle them? I've owned Specialized and Trek mtb bikes before and I'm comfortable buying their products because I know they take care of their customers and stand behind their products. How does Look rate in this department? 

Sorry for the long first post. I appreciate any feedback. Hoping to be a new Look owner soon. 

Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't speak to the weight issue, but I can re: the warranty. 
Specialized and Trek are going to be lot easier and liberal to deal with. They are way bigger companies and poop out frames by the 1000's. 

Look, being a smaller boutique brand, is not as liberal and you'll probably have to send your frame in for them to determine if a warranty will be applied. This sometimes means communication with France and that takes some time. 
It also really depends on your dealer. I would talk to them to see how they've handled Look warranty issues. They are the people that should be doing the work for you should an issue arise. 

I hope you become a Look owner too, but I would talk to your dealer about your concerns and do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Would Look USA handle warranties in the states? Or would he still have to deal with Look France?

Although, if his LBS is an authorized dealer I'd think youcan go through the dealer to htandle any warranty issues. 

Although, like maximum7 said, talk your dealer about your concerns and that should clear up a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

I can't speak to the warranty issue, but I wouldn't be too concerned about the weight issue. I started riding a 555 at over 200 pounds and have over 4500 miles on it. A friend I ride with rides a 566 and has similar mileage on his. He is still over 200. I suspect the weigh limit relates more to the Fulcrum wheels anyway.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I rode my kg281 at 180 when I was racing and also at 240! when I was at my most pathetic. I'm about 210 now (getting back in race shape for spring) and put a couple thousand miles on it weighing well over 200 and have never had any problem with the frame....and that includes some stiff climbs here in TN


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info. It's especially good to hear about some real world experiences with riders of similar weight too! Time to head back to the shop for another round of test rides. 

Thanks!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Let us know what you decide on....even though we probably won't care if it's not a Look...



Just kidding...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The 566 is a great bike, but it's not for everyone. My friend is a heavier rider and thinks it's too comfortable/flexy, i.e. not stiff enough. I'm a light rider (150 lbs.) and it's fine for me. I actually love it. I put some better wheels on it and made it even better. 

As for warranty with Look I think that the comments here are right on. The don't make as many frames as a Trek/Specialized and therefore will probably not be as liberal on warranty issues. In my experience, I've had a little trouble with the bike shop wanting to send a frame in for me because they don't feel the issue I have is anything to worry about. They'd have to go thru the hassle of stripping the frame, shipping to Look and then rebuilding it when it comes back and they think it's all for not.


----------



## Steverm (Oct 30, 2009)

I weighed 225 when I got my Look 566. I now am about 210. Only problem I had was the seat post would not stay put. My dealer warranted and the only issue was getting a red and white frame. The dealer did not have to send my old frame in before I got my new one. I am not all that experienced with different bike but love mine. The design fits my bad back 60 yr old body. Hope this helps.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> Let us know what you decide on....even though we probably won't care if it's not a Look...
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding...


Well after many test rides and a whole lotta hummmin and haahin I went with Look! Picked up a 566 Rival last night and put the first 20 miles on today. Thanks to everyone who provided info along the way. It wasn't easy, there are alot of fine bikes on the market, but the 566 did it for me.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations on a great choice. Be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah, love to see a pic. Did you do any upgrades? Plan too?


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Pics are definitely in order. I meant to snap some quick iPhone pics on my ride today but I ended up losing a cleat screw and got sidetracked trying to limp to a nearby LBS. 

As far as upgrades... I'm not in hurry to do any major upgrades anytime soon. I may need a new stem and I could see some benefit from a 44 cm bar but I consider those more necessities for fit. I was thinking maybe a new saddle but the oem saddle has been agreeing with me so far. The only major upgrade I would really like is a new wheelset. My bike came with Aksium Race wheels. I actually like the loud freewheel on the Aksiums but I know a new wheelset would be cool. I'm going to set some fitness/weight loss goals for myself and then treat myself to some new wheels when I reach my goals. 

Pics to come....


----------



## scarab$ (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats! You're going to love it.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

*Thanks!*



scarab$ said:


> Congrats! You're going to love it.


Just wondering...is your name in reference to the Z car? If so, you probably already guessed mine.

Is it possible to hijack your own thread...?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

any pics of the bike yet? you better get some up!


----------

